# Problem mit eclipse



## DerBaum (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Community, ich bin vor kurzem auf ubuntu umgestiegen und habe alles nötige zum Programmieren für Android instaliert, jedoch kann ich nicht mehr auf die obere menüleiste in eclipse zugreifen. Jedesmal wenn ich auf die leiste gehe und öffnen will geschieht nichts.

ich muss über help >install new software gradle installieren.
Kennt jemand einen anderen Weg dies zu installieren oder sogar eine Lösung?


----------



## strußi (13. Mai 2014)

vlt kannst du über die Tastatur drauf zugreifen?


----------



## dzim (16. Mai 2014)

Ah, das ist ein Problem, das eigentlich gemeinsam mit Canonical behoben sein sollte:
Eclipse and the Ubuntu team working together ? Solving the Eclipse menu issue under Ubuntu | vogella blog

Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, ob das schon in Upstream Ubuntu drin ist. Ansonsten gibt es da Workarounds (im obigen Text verlinkt):
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-gtk-module/+bug/1208019

Und es gab noch einen Hack, denn das Problem ist, das Eclipse (bzw. dessen Menü) in irgend einer Binärdatei in einer schrägen Blacklist gelandet ist. Man konnte dann per Hexeditor die Datei anpassen und aus Eclipse z.B. Xclipse machen und schon funzte das Menü wie gewollt (das war ein Fix, der aus dem 10.10, wo Unity eingeführt wurde, nötig war, danach aber schnell zu einem Bug mutierte, weil dieser Eintrag nie entfernt wurde. Hinrissigerweise.).
Eclipse (and Eclipse based apps) on Ubuntu 13.04 desktop hacks ? Virtage Devblog ? java, eclipse, eclipse rcp, eclipse rap, swt, jface, osgi, ubuntu, sysadmin, linux, derby, javadb, jetty


----------

